# Να και ο Πλούτωνας



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2010)

NASA today released the most detailed set of images ever taken of the distant dwarf planet Pluto. The images taken by NASA's Hubble Space Telescope show an icy and dark molasses-colored, mottled world that is undergoing seasonal changes in its surface color and brightness. Pluto has become significantly redder, while its illuminated northern hemisphere is getting brighter. These changes are most likely consequences of surface ices sublimating on the sunlit pole and then refreezing on the other pole as the dwarf planet heads into the next phase of its 248-year-long seasonal cycle. The dramatic change in color apparently took place in a two-year period, from 2000 to 2002.

Πλήρες άρθρο, μεγαλύτερες φωτογραφίες, ακόμη και βίντεο με τον Πλούτωνα να περιστρέφεται, στον ιστότοπο της NASA, εδώ.


----------

